# Redhead Built



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I feel i must ask the membership thier views on redhead built ships the reason being i was reading a thread on a haynes ship and a post by GEOFF GARRETT wich stated redheads ships were crappy built.I have never been to sea my involvement with ships has been in the repair sector, but i find it very hard to understand as redheads built 90 ships for haynes as well as other well known companies such as STRICKS, CUNARD, BANK LINE, to name but a few, i welcome your replies.

cheers tom (*))


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

Readheads were a company that thrived on repeat orders they must have built good ships or the companies involved would have gone elsewhere.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Some remarks are made before people have engaged the brain. I was with a C/E recently who ****ged DOXFORDS off for the state the SD14 he joined was in, he was with BANK LINE. I have never been with Bank Line or worked in a shipyard but I do know Doxfords never built any SD14's & Bank line, to my knowledge, have never had a SD14 in their fleet. Obviously the same has been said about different shipyard built ships. I have been in dry dock on the Tyne where the 'men' said their dock was the best etc etc, only to be working in the ****ged off yard the next week & look what is left!! (Cloud)


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tom

My first ship in 1963 was a Redhead's vessel, the _Registan_ built in 1947. I have no complains even though she was eighteen years old by the time I sailed on her. Well just one, but nowt to do with the built, Persian Gulf without air-con in June was very comfy.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

thank you all for your comments on redhead built ships like i said i have worked on a lot of them and found that they were very well built vessels, 
it looks like we could also [according to the press ]be losing the last building yard on the tyne if swan hunters goes to the wall it will be a very sad day for the tyne if that happens, all will be left will be a&p tyne shiprepairers.

cheers tom (*))


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

All the builders "went to the wall" for a very good single reason, The Great British one-eyed Trade Union Movement. The greatest thing to ever happen to the Japanese shipbuilding Industry.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Geoff Garrett said:


> All the builders "went to the wall" for a very good single reason, The Great British one-eyed Trade Union Movement. The greatest thing to ever happen to the Japanese shipbuilding Industry.


As has happened to all GB/Uk , whatever? Industries.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

i dont think you can blame all the yard closures on the trade unions, a lot of blame lies with the greed for gold employers and governments that had no time for unions, i was a trade unionist all my working life and proud of it.

cheers tom (*))


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

Well Geoff Garrett in one sense I suppose you are right, if the British working man could survive on the wages paid in the far east maybe the shipyards would have stayed open, The good old days when good working men were hired and fired at the dock gate on a daily basis. Take the people who worked all hours to get the through deck cuisers finished in time for the Falklands only to be laid off at the end of the contract. its easy to blame unions for everyting but a little simplistic.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Wild Rover said:


> Well Geoff Garrett in one sense I suppose you are right, if the British working man could survive on the wages paid in the far east maybe the shipyards would have stayed open, The good old days when good working men were hired and fired at the dock gate on a daily basis. Take the people who worked all hours to get the through deck cuisers finished in time for the Falklands only to be laid off at the end of the contract. its easy to blame unions for everyting but a little simplistic.


Think of all the seamen who were put on the dole when returning "As Heroes" by Maggie!! (Cloud)


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

I could'nt agree more Pat, the destruction of the indusrialised north is why Maggie was and still is, for the most part hated up here.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

*Please stick to the thread topic!!*

Gentlemen,

Can we stick to the subject of the thread please which is Redhead built ships. 

We have already had a long debate about who was to blame for the demise of the British shipyards on another thread. I am not trying to censure debate but this thread is not the place with all due respect!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom
Sailed on several vessels built by Redheads and can only offer praise for them. They got me home safe and sound every trip


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

*Readheads*

*Readheads* *Readheads* *Readheads** Readheads* *Readheads* (Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Wild Rover said:


> *Readheads* *Readheads* *Readheads** Readheads* *Readheads* (Thumb)


Blondes or Brunettes will do as a substitute, WR? (Thumb)


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

[=P] I'm more of a Blue Rinse man myself (Thumb)


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Further to my boyhood wanderings on the goodship "Trevaylor", we made a call at San Francisco and at that time, some forty odd years ago, I found moored alongside one of the main piers, as an exibit, a beautiful three masted barque, as I recall, made of steel and immaculately restored/maintained. I might be wrong but I think she may have been "Star of India", any members any knowledge of her?

In that beautiful American seaport, imagine how proud I was, as a Briton and a seaman to note that she like my "Trevaylor", had been lovingly constructed at the yard of Barclay Curle.


----------

